# [Switch] Qu'est-ce qui a changé depuis 6 ans?



## Ashram_ (5 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais essayer de faire ce post de la manière la plus honnête et moins trollesque possible. Tout d'abord une remise en perspective:

j'ai été historiquement un utilisateur PC pour tout un tas de raisons et, lors de la sortie du 2ème iPhone, le 3G, j'ai basculé comme beaucoup dans le monde Apple. La simplicité me plaisait, le côté en avance sur son temps, la synchronisation, etc.

Peu de temps après, je suis totalement passé sur Mac via le MacBook Pro et Snow Leopard.
De fil en aiguille, j'ai toujours renouvelé chez Apple.

Puis, alors que je possédais l'iPhone 4S depuis un moment, j'ai eu de nombreux soucis, peut-être la faute à pas de chance, mais dans le même laps de temps: nombreux bugs logiciels sur l'iPhone, micro HS (pratique pour téléphoner), son qui ne sortait plus de mon iPod, plantages sur mon BacBook Pro, etc. J'ai mis ça sur le compte de la mort de Jobs et le sérieux qui a pu fléchir ensuite.

Pour ces raisons, et une certaine lassitude face à des choses qui ne bougeaient pas: taille d'écran de l'iPhone, pas de mémoire extensible, résolution du Macbook Pro, batterie trop juste, fragilité du téléphone, etc. J'ai décidé de switcher. Je suis revenu sur PC pour le jeu vidéo et l'OS qui a évolué dans le bon sens selon moi depuis Windows 8, et sur Android qui avait enfin une interface pas trop dégueulasse, de bonnes performances, du choix, et un store correct.

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, je n'ai pas regretté mon choix et j'ai même été conforté après plusieurs événements: hack de iCloud, bendgate, bugs divers à chaque lancement de iOS, suppression du jack, téléphones de plus en plus fins et fragiles à cause de la dictature de la finesse de Ive, mac trop peu performants, tout soudé à la carte mère (et donc plus évolutif), etc etc. Je ne vais pas faire la liste, je pense que même ici on est conscients des faiblesses d'Apple.

Cependant, depuis hier la question se pose pour un possible re-switch. S'il n'en est pas question pour l'instant au regard de mes besoins sur PC, je l'envisage pour le téléphone.

Plusieurs arguments jouent en faveur d'iOS: sa sécurisation, sa stabilité générale, etc.

En revanche, certaines choses me retiennent encore: la protubérance de l'APN, le côté "figé" du launcher, le manque d'ouverture, etc etc.

L'annonce du Pixel hier m'a refroidi. C'est un bel appareil et je ne doute pas qu'il soit performant. Ceci dit le prix est du pur délire. Pas qu'il ne les vaille pas, mais pour moi, il y a toujours eu un accord "tacite" avec Google: prix agressif compensé par la "concession" faite de laisser partir une partie de ma vie privée chez le géant.

Si c'est pour payer le prix d'un iPhone, pourquoi tolérerais-je encore de céder gratuitement mes données?

Donc en bref et sans vous faire 50 paragraphes encore: qu'est-ce qui a changé depuis ma "déception" des iPhone?

En gros, voici l'utilisation que j'aimerais en faire:

- le moins de contact possible avec iTunes. Ma musique est sur Groove ou Google Music et ça me va très bien. Est-ce que la sauvegarde totale du téléphone est possible via iCloud? De mémoire, sur iTunes, elle pouvait faire quelques gigas. De mémoire encore, l'offre iCloud gratuite est supra-limitée et, abonné à OneDrive via Office 365, je ne souhaite pas changer de crémerie.

- Est-ce qu'on perd toujours toutes les données d'une app lorsqu'on désinstalle celle-ci? (en gros, à l'époque, pour récupérer les données d'une app désinstallée, il fallait réinstaller l'image complète de l'iPhone. Réinstaller une app ne réinstallait pas son contenu.

- Est-ce que les bugs sont en baisse?

D'une manière générale, quels arguments pourriez-vous donner à un ancien "déçu" comme moi?

Je vous remercie d'avoir pris le temps de me lire.


----------



## ibabar (5 Octobre 2016)

Ashram_ a dit:


> quels arguments pourriez-vous donner à un ancien "déçu" comme moi?


Aucun!
Si tu cherches des anti-Apple pour te conforter dans ton switch vers pécé/ gogole, mieux vaut aller sur un forum Android, non?

Pour résumer:
_ Tu t'es convaincu de quelques points négatifs de geeks pré-pubères (comme l'absence de carte SD en oubliant que tu peux choisir 3 capacités à l'achat, que tu peux alléger beaucoup ton smartphone grâce au cloud ou maintenant de s'accrocher au port de jack, sérieux faut changer le disque ou brancher l'adaptateur!)
_ Tu ne t'es pas en revanche interrogé sur ce que t'apportais macOS ou iOS (c'est bien gentil de comparer des fiches techniques mais la vraie plus-value d'Apple reste logicielle: si tu n'en es pas convaincu, effectivement...). Et je ne parle pas du design.
_ Tu te contentes de relayer les pseudo-scandales des journaleux (étaler sa vie sur Facebook et donner le nom de son chien comme password, c'est sûr que cracker un compte iCloud c'est pas compliqué, mais bon encore faut-il être une célébrité! quant à mettre son smartphone dans la poche arrière, poser son cul sur une chaise et s'étonner que ça se plie... no comment)
_ Tu veux ouvrir iOS... et... pourquoi faire!? Coller des icônes ignobles ou rendre l'OS instable. Bonne idée...
_ Ta vie privée, ton intimité, vaut environ 200€
_ Tu veux revenir vers Apple mais en restant à tout prix éloigné de ce qui fait une partie de son ADN: sa suite logicielle et de services (iTunes, iCloud, Music, iCloud Drive...etc). Perso j'essaye d'utiliser au max ce qu'Apple me propose: utiliser un iPhone avec Chrome, Spotify, OneNote, Dropbox, Google Photos, Google Maps, Kindle...etc, je ne vois pas l'intérêt. Même si ces services sont tous excellents, ils ne sont pas intégrés ni optimisés (et se retrouveront en doublon voire en conflit avec ceux d'Apple).

A nouveau, on ne peut pas te convaincre de basculer vers Apple alors que sembles davantage chercher à être conforté dans le fait de ne pas le faire, non?



Ashram_ a dit:


> - le moins de contact possible avec iTunes. Ma musique est sur Groove ou Google Music et ça me va très bien. Est-ce que la sauvegarde totale du téléphone est possible via iCloud? De mémoire, sur iTunes, elle pouvait faire quelques gigas. De mémoire encore, l'offre iCloud gratuite est supra-limitée et, abonné à OneDrive via Office 365, je ne souhaite pas changer de crémerie


J'ai souvent pesté contre l'ogre iTunes mais je le redécouvre depuis peu. Apple a su l'alléger de la gestion des ebooks et PDF (via iBooks), de la gestion des photos (via Photos et rien que pour ce service et la synergie de ce logiciel, ça vaut le coup, mais à condition aussi d'utiliser un Mac) ou encore de la gestion de la sauvegarde (via iCloud).
Oui: iCloud gère à elle-seule (et très bien) la sauvegarde totale de l'iPhone (entre autres). C'est plus light que sur iTunes car les logiciels ne sont pas uploadés sur la sauvegarde: seulement leur contenu, iOS les re-télécharge depuis le store lors d'une restauration.
L'offre iCloud n'est pas limitée. Elle n'est que de 5Go, donc oui si tu cherches le volume pur, il y a mieux ailleurs (en photo par exemple FlickR propose 1To!!). Suffisant pour une sauvegarde.
http://www.apple.com/fr/icloud/
Perso j'ai l'option à 50Go (0,99€/mois) mais je ne stocke pas de films ni mes photos numérisées. L'option 200Go me paraît assez large pour voir venir (surtout à l'heure où beaucoup de contenus sont streamés et non plus stockés), et ça revient à 36€/ an, on ne peut pas dire que ce soit une fortune, surtout ramené au prix de l'iPhone en lui-même.
Il faut sortir de cette culture du tout gratuit. Je rappelle le vieil adage: "si c'est gratuit c'est que VOUS êtes le produit" (tu l'as toi-même dit à propos de Google qui viole ta vie privée).



Ashram_ a dit:


> - Est-ce qu'on perd toujours toutes les données d'une app lorsqu'on désinstalle celle-ci? (en gros, à l'époque, pour récupérer les données d'une app désinstallée, il fallait réinstaller l'image complète de l'iPhone. Réinstaller une app ne réinstallait pas son contenu


Très bonne question 



Ashram_ a dit:


> - Est-ce que les bugs sont en baisse?


De quels bugs tu parles? Je ne dis pas que c'est parfait et que ça marche toujours impeccablement mais de manière générale, je trouve que ça fonctionne plutôt correctement.
La voie d'amélioration se situe plutôt au niveau du retard de certains services mais Apple le comble et montre qu'elle peut le faire de manière rapide et massive quand elle le décide (je pense à iCloud Drive, à Plans ou à Music: on n'est pas encore au niveau des références du secteur mais le gap n'est plus si significatif).

Je ne suis pas un fanboy, même si j'avoue que ça fait plus de 20 ans que j'utilise les produits de la Pomme... J'ai eu l'occasion d'utiliser et de tester à maintes reprises des produits concurrents (le dernier en date: le Chromecast vs l'Apple TV), et je suis toujours revenu vers Apple.
La vraie force de leurs produits pour moi est de les utiliser ensemble. On peut bien entendu y ajouter d'autres produits mais dès qu'Apple sort un produit équivalent, c'est peine perdue de s'évertuer à utiliser quelque-chose d'autre (par exemple une Pebble vs une Apple Watch) c'est possible mais ça gâche l'expérience utilisateur.
C'est là où je veux en venir: switcher sur un iPhone c'est bien mais si c'est pour garder un pécé et toute la suite logicielle et services Google et/ou Microsoft, l'intérêt me semble moindre, "bridé".
Ce n'est que mon avis, au plaisir d'en lire d'autres


----------



## Ashram_ (6 Octobre 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse mais c'est exactement ce que je voulais éviter.
Si j'ai pris la peine de venir ici, ce n'est pas pour me convaincre de rester sur Android comme tu le penses, ou me trouver des "alliés" haters, au contraire.

Ma démarche est vraiment sincère: j'ai apprécié l'expérience Apple durant de nombreuses années et, ayant décroché pendant 6 ans, je ne suis plus au fait des progrès et/ou défauts passés au fil du temps. Alors, certes, je n'ai sans doute que les mauvais échos de la presse, suivant l'actu Apple de loin, c'est vraiment pourquoi je cherche non pas à me conforter sur Android, mais à me dire que malgré les difficultés d'adaptation que je pourrais avoir au début, le chemin en vaut la peine.

Pour ce qui est de la partie PC vs Mac il y a effectivement un millier de raisons qui devraient me faire switcher: le design, l'OS qui est formidable, l'écosystème avec l'iPhone etc. Mais encore une fois, en tant que joueur, la question ne se pose pas pour l'instant pour des raisons évidentes de puissance et de catalogue. Peut-être en remplacement de ma Surface Pro par contre.

Merci en tout cas pour les quelques réponses, notamment en matière de sauvegarde sur iCloud. A titre d'info tu sais ce que représente à peu près un backup complet d'un iPhone 64Go? Histoire de voir si j'exploserais mes 5Go juste avec ça?

C'est cool que ça ne sauvegarde pas les apps, mais juste leurs paramètres. Le revers de la médaille, c'est que si une app se retrouve supprimée de l'app store, tu ne pourras plus la récupérer, contrairement à la sauvegarde "en dur".

Pour iTunes, rien contre en particulier, mais j'ai eu un bug l'année dernière qui a rendu tous mes fichiers "introuvables" et je dois les refaire pointer vers le bon chemin d'accès. J'avais commencé à le faire, mais devant l'ampleur de la tâche (+ ou - 15.000 morceaux, j'ai arrêté et laissé tomber iTunes. J'avais passé des années à me construire cette biblio donc forcément ça dégoûte.

Après je ne pense pas que ce soit forcément aberrant de continuer à utiliser d'autres services parallèlement à ceux d'Apple, même si j'y perds en écosystème je te l'accorde. Des exemples: j'utilise google music car il me permet de streamer ma musique sans abonnement, OneNote car il est interopérable avec mon autre OS (Win10) et avec des collègues eux aussi sur un autre Os, Google Calendrier car il permet des abonnements à des calendriers publics (manifestations sportives, etc), Chrome pour sa synchro multi OS, WhatsApp pour l'interopérabilité aussi, etc.

Tu l'as donc compris, ce n'est pas la qualité Apple que je remets en cause en faisant ça, mais je m'assure de pouvoir jongler dans mon propre écosystème, qui est fait d'OS différents.


----------



## lome_bbrr (6 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour Ashram, je comprends tout à fait ta démarche. Je switch 1 à 2 mois par ans sur un android (Je revends mes iphones en juillet, je prends un android d'occaz, cette année un GS7, puis je prends le nouvel iphone ne septembre). Je connais bien iOS et un peu Android pour le coup. Et chaque année la question de switch définitif se pose un peu plus sérieusement.
J'ai aussi suivi la Google I/O et grosse déception.

Je nuance un peu la réponse (très complète) de @ibabar: j'ai l'impression que pour lui avoir un iphone c'est du 100% Apple ou rien.
Dans mon cas, j'utilise assez peu les soft Apple. Je suis majoritairement sur Google, certes malgré les contrats faustiens qu'il nous propose. 
Il est vrai que le tout Apple apporte un confort d'utilisation. J'ai aussi un iPad et eu un macbook, mais à la maison et chez les potes il y a plus d'android et de pc que d'iphones et de mac/macbook. Pour interagir avec mes proches je dois passer par du Google généralement (et un peu de Microsoft, un peu): Google Photos, Google agenda, Google Keep, Gmail, ... et pour autant j'adore iOS, et j'adore l'iPhone. 
Je suis aussi sur PC Windows et pourtant je n'utilise que du Google (je n'ai pas d'utilisation pro).
Bref, je m'étale un peu, mais c'est juste pour décrire mon état d'esprit qui doit être plus proche du tien (du moins c'est l'impression que j'ai eu).

Pour répondre à tes interrogations, je reprends tes questions dans l'ordre de ton post plus ou moins:
-pour ce qui est des problèmes hardwares, peut être en effet la faute à pas de chance. Je n'ai jamais eu de soucis hardware avec mes iphones/ipad/macbook. 
-concernant les bugs d'iOS, c'est vrai qu'il y a eu des bugs aux lancements. Surtout iOS8, ce n'est pas un secret. Mais Apple est quand même très réactif et on a des MAJ assez souvent, tout de suite et pour tout le monde (presque). Je sais que du côté Android entre Google, le constructeur et parfois l'opérateur, ça retarde beaucoup les MAJ, quand il y en a.
-pour iCloud, le hack n'a simplement été que du pishing. comme l'a dit @ibabar, si tu mets le nom de ton chien en mot de pass quand tu es une célébrité, ça ne le fait pas. Mais pas de hack en lui même d'icloud.
-pour le bendgate, no comment. Depuis quand on s'asseoit sur un tél de 800€ ? (mais Apple a parait-il rendu plus solides les 6S et 7).
-le tout soudé sur les macbook? oui j'avoue ça me dégoute aussi. Voilà pourquoi je n'ai pas racheté de mac. Le prix des Go et surtout de la ram (macgé a fait un article il me semble il y a peu. Le prix était en gros 4x supérieur au marché). On va dire que si j'étais riche je m'en ficherais pas mal, mais ça n'est pas le cas.
-la personnalisation d'iOS ? faut oublier. En même temps sur android tu changes souvent de launcher? Il me semble que finalement c'est plus l'idée du "si je veux je peux le faire" qui séduit. 
-iOS est en effet super stable. Et quand même bien sécurisé il me semble. Je pense particulièrement cet été, avec mon GS7, j'ai cliqué sur un lien FB d'un pote, et une publicité a fait vibrer mon tél ! Une pub dans Chrome qui peut activer le vibreur, moi ça me fait peur (peut être à tort, je ne sais pas).
-la protubérance de l'APN? pas pire qu'un Galaxy S par exemple. Question d'habitude certainement.
-la vie privée? Si tu utilises encore Gmail ou même le moteur de recherche Google, que tu sois sur Android ou iOS n'y changera rien.
J'ai essayé de passer sur mail icloud mais j'avoue que Gmail est la meilleure messagerie que j'ai pu utiliser. Surtout pour le filtre des spam (vous me direz, normal puisque tout est scanné, et en lien avec Chrome et Google search).

L'utilisation que tu aimerais en faire:
-itunes: je l'utilise peu.  En fait j'ai paramétré la synchro wifi au départ, et maintenant il suffit que j'ajoute un album dans itunes hop, sur l'iphone.
Je fais la sauvegarde complète de temps en temps, et c'est tout. 
Si tu utilises Google Music, ça marchera tout aussi bien sur iOS.
-pour la sauvegarde icloud, @ibabar a fournit une réponse complète. 
-pour l'utilisation CLOUD j'ulise Dropbox pour la paperasse, Google photo gratuit pour la sauvegarde de moindre qualité en cas de problème et surtout pour les partages avec les proches.
-pour les données de l'app: aucune idée. Par contre si c'est une app liée à un compre icloud ou google, ça devrait tout synchroniser à la réinstall.
-les bugs, je ne sais pas ce que tu avais comme bugs, mais je n'en ai pas. Peut être un plantage d'appli de temps en temps, mais rien de significatif. 

Pour résumer, tu peux très bien utiliser et apprécier ton iphone et iOS sans pour autant être tout Apple. Et justement si tu re-re-switch un jour, avec tes comptes Google cela sera un gros avantage autant pour le mobile que pour le fixe (pc) (si tu laisses de côté ta vie privée).
iOS est super agréable à utiliser et il y a une grande cohérence dans tout l'OS, y compris avec les appli. Je n'ai rien trouvé d'aussi poussé chez android. Et quand on parle d'expérience utilisateur, effectivement Apple est loin devant.
Certes le MUST c'est quand tu as du tout Apple, mais rien d'obligatoire à mon sens.

Sinon, choses dont tu n'as pas parlé et qui pour moi sont très importantes : 
> le 3D Touch. C'est vraiment très agréable une fois que tu l'as bien pris en main. 
> le prix de revente du matos Apple 

J'espère avoir pu t'aider dans ton choix


----------



## ibabar (6 Octobre 2016)

Ashram_ a dit:


> j'ai apprécié l'expérience Apple durant de nombreuses années et, ayant décroché pendant 6 ans, je ne suis plus au fait des progrès et/ou défauts passés au fil du temps


Les 2 types de 01net se font parfois des fights amicaux (l'un est plus pro-Apple et l'autre plus pro-Android/PC): 



Celui-là est assez épique: on se rend compte qu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'argument d'un côté ou de l'autre. Les 2 sont de très bon smartphones, sans différence notoire. Le seul moyen de départager se situe donc dans l'habitude!
Pour ma part, j'ai l'habitude d'iOS et de macOS, donc pas envie de me créer des phases de ré-apprentissage qui me feraient perdre en productivité.



Ashram_ a dit:


> Après je ne pense pas que ce soit forcément aberrant de continuer à utiliser d'autres services parallèlement à ceux d'Apple, même si j'y perds en écosystème je te l'accorde


A mon sens la grande force d'Apple est justement iCloud qui permet de gérer de manière centralisée à peu près tout, et de manière assez sécurisée (en tout cas j'ai plus confiance qu'ailleurs: le but d'Apple est de vendre du hardware, pas de la pub...).
Pour moi l'intérêt d'Apple est justement d'avoir tout intégré au même endroit et de fonctionner en parfaite synergie. Or toi tu as le besoin opposé, à savoir utiliser les meilleurs outils de chaque domaine avec uniquement la contrainte qu'ils soient cross-platform.
Le corollaire est qu'ils ne seront jamais aussi bien interconnectés: oui Spotify est mieux qu'Apple Music, oui Dropbox est mieux qu'iCloud Drive, oui OneNote (ou Evernote) est mieux qu'Apple Notes, oui Google Photos est mieux qu'Apple Photos géré par iCloud...etc.
Mais ces apps cohabitent cote à cote, elles ne fonctionnent pas en totale synergie comme celles intégrées d'Apple. Donc ton besoin n'est finalement que d'avoir un matériel permettant d'utiliser ces apps, et là il faut être honnête: je ne suis pas sûr qu'un iPhone soit nettement meilleur qu'un Android pour n'être qu'un "réceptacle" de ces apps.
Reste la notion (primordiale) de sauvegarde, mais comme tout se fait OTA, via des clouds, je pense qu'il y a moyen d'héberger le "noyau" sur Google (via Gmail) et le reste sur chaque app.
C'est un peu ça la différence majeure: Apple centralise tout sur iCloud et les apps ne servent qu'au fonctionnement alors que sur Android, la plupart est géré app par app.



Ashram_ a dit:


> Pour iTunes, rien contre en particulier, mais j'ai eu un bug l'année dernière qui a rendu tous mes fichiers "introuvables" et je dois les refaire pointer vers le bon chemin d'accès


Comme je te le disais, le streaming et le cloud règlent bien des choses, et notamment pour ton bug iTunes. Aujourd'hui, il n'y a que l'arborescence de ta bibliothèque qui est stockée sur iCloud quand hier il y avait cette arborescence et les morceaux physiques stockés en local via iTunes. Finalement iTunes est devenu aujourd'hui un banal lecteur pour Apple Music (et c'est tant mieux).



Ashram_ a dit:


> A titre d'info tu sais ce que représente à peu près un backup complet d'un iPhone 64Go? Histoire de voir si j'exploserais mes 5Go juste avec ça?


Je ne suis peut-être pas le bon exemple car assez minimaliste.
J'ai un iPhone 7 Plus 128Go et un forfait iCloud 50Go (0,99€/ mois). Abonné Apple Music et j'utilise essentiellement les apps Apple (beaucoup d'apps sur mon iPhone pour un hypothétique test à venir, mais certaines sont dans cet état depuis des mois...).

Voilà comment ça se décompose:
Sur mon iPhone: 73Go de libre
_ Photos et appareil: 2.79Go
_ Musique: 24.92Go (je rends beaucoup de musique accessible hors-ligne d'où ce volume)
Sur mon iCloud: 24.3Go de libre
_ Photothèque: 18.5Go (on voit que le stockage optimisé sur iPhone est vraiment efficace)
_ Sauvegarde iPhone: 1.1Go
_ Documents et données: 6.1Go (dont 2.9Go de "autres documents" qui sont essentiellement de la paperasse stockée sur mon iCloud Drive, et dont 2.9Go pour iBooks surtout occupés par des .pdf, les .epub ne bouffant rien comme place)

Donc au final, 5Go sont largement suffisants pour la sauvegarde d'un iPhone et même d'un iPad à côté (je n'en ai plus) et tu aurais encore un peu de place pour des documents et des bouquins (en .epub).
Si bien sûr tu veux sauvegarder la musique, ça n'est pas adapté (et aucun intérêt). J'avais auparavant iTunes Match qui permet ça (hors les 5Go) assez bien pour 20€/ mois mais le streaming illimité est tellement plus confortable.
Pour les photos, je crois savoir que Google Photos fait ça assez bien et gratuitement. Tu peux doubler la sauvegarde (gratuitement) en background via FlickR. Et ces 2 services sont accessibles cross-platform.
Pour moi, la photothèque iCloud est juste magique et hyper bien faite. Que ce soit l'optimisation du stockage sur mon iPhone et mon Mac ou la possibilité de partager des albums avec mon entourage, ou la possibilité de les visionner sur l'Apple TV via une app native.



Ashram_ a dit:


> Le revers de la médaille, c'est que si une app se retrouve supprimée de l'app store, tu ne pourras plus la récupérer, contrairement à la sauvegarde "en dur"


Oui mais de toute façon en environnement iOS, elle ne serait plus développée si retirée du store, donc serait rapidement désuète.
J'ai souvenir il y a de nombreuses années d'un jeu de poker, justement développé par Apple, que je ne trouvais plus sur le store. J'ai pu mettre l'app via iTunes car j'en avais gardé une copie locale, mais aujourd'hui le design de l'app ou l'adaptation aux écrans plus grands la rendrait instable.
Ca fait chier mais il faut évoluer. Si dans ton resto favori, ils retirent un plat de la carte, il faut passer à autre chose.

C'est ce que certains appellent la "fermeture" d'iOS mais moi je trouve ça rassurant. Sur macOS par exemple il y a des apps dans le store et d'autres en téléchargement direct. J'ai toujours un peu plus d'appréhension à ouvrir une nouvelle app en téléchargement direct (moins optimisée, risque de virus, suppression de macOS plus complexe...etc).


----------



## Ashram_ (6 Octobre 2016)

lome_bbrr a dit:


> Bonjour Ashram, je comprends tout à fait ta démarche. Je switch 1 à 2 mois par ans sur un android (Je revends mes iphones en juillet, je prends un android d'occaz, cette année un GS7, puis je prends le nouvel iphone ne septembre). Je connais bien iOS et un peu Android pour le coup. Et chaque année la question de switch définitif se pose un peu plus sérieusement.
> J'ai aussi suivi la Google I/O et grosse déception.
> 
> Je nuance un peu la réponse (très complète) de @ibabar: j'ai l'impression que pour lui avoir un iphone c'est du 100% Apple ou rien.
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse complète,

Effectivement je suis dans l'état d'esprit que tu détailles et du coup je me retrouve dans tes arguments, tout à fait valables et mesurés.

Je pense donc partir sur iOS pour les raisons citées. Après, reste la question de quel appareil. Le SE me tente bien mais j'ai peur de revenir à un si petit écran. Les autres modèles, à priori je les écarte. Pour des raisons de prix mais aussi parce que je vois cet iPhone comme un appareil de "transition", un vrai nouvel iPhone étant attendu l'année prochaine pour les 10 ans.

En tout cas merci pour ton point de vue.


----------



## ibabar (6 Octobre 2016)

lome_bbrr a dit:


> j'ai l'impression que pour lui avoir un iphone c'est du 100% Apple ou rien


Heu... oui! 
Pas par snobisme mais comme je l'ai expliqué, si l'iPhone ne me servait que de "coquille vide" à remplir avec des apps et services d'ailleurs, je pense que serais un peu un hater basique qui ne comprend pourquoi payer 1000€ quand on peut avoir du matériel à moitié prix (parce que justement dans mon idée à 1000€ on paye plus que du matériel, mais aussi du logiciel, du service, de l'intégration, du SAV, des MàJ réactives et comme tu l'as dit immédiates et pour (presque) tous...etc).



lome_bbrr a dit:


> -iOS est en effet super stable. Et quand même bien sécurisé il me semble. Je pense particulièrement cet été, avec mon GS7, j'ai cliqué sur un lien FB d'un pote, et une publicité a fait vibrer mon tél ! Une pub dans Chrome qui peut activer le vibreur, moi ça me fait peur (peut être à tort, je ne sais pas)


Non tu n'es pas le seul!
Il y a de quoi être effaré des demandes d'accès quand on prend la peine de lire ce qui est demandé (comme par exemple l'accès au micro pour un app de retouche photo!!!? WTF?).



lome_bbrr a dit:


> -la protubérance de l'APN? pas pire qu'un Galaxy S par exemple. Question d'habitude certainement


Ça m'énerve aussi, mais au moins c'est assumé sur le 7/ 7 Plus, pas comme cette petite protubérance ignoble avec le cerclage façon bague de pigeon des 6(S). Perso je suis prêt à l'accepter si c'est pour avoir un module photo digne de ce nom (comme feu le Nokia Lumia 1020).



lome_bbrr a dit:


> J'ai essayé de passer sur mail icloud mais j'avoue que Gmail est la meilleure messagerie que j'ai pu utiliser. Surtout pour le filtre des spam (vous me direz, normal puisque tout est scanné, et en lien avec Chrome et Google search)


Rien de confidentiel et j'utilise peu le mail (et je suis partisan du rangement "inbox zero") donc c'est plus éthique qu'autre chose... mais ça me gêne de me dire que le facteur au centre de tri ouvre mes enveloppes et lit mon courrier avant de le déposer dans ma BàL. Même si ça part d'une bonne intention de n'y déposer des dépliants publicitaires plus en lien avec ce qui m'intéresse (par exemple la foire aux vins plutôt que les couches de bébé).



lome_bbrr a dit:


> iOS est super agréable à utiliser et il y a une grande cohérence dans tout l'OS, y compris avec les appli. Je n'ai rien trouvé d'aussi poussé chez android. Et quand on parle d'expérience utilisateur, effectivement Apple est loin devant


Effectivement parce qu'on voit toujours des comparatifs de presse IT sur les smartphones mais rarement des bancs d'essais des surcouches.
Je bave par exemple devant le design d'un Galaxy S7 Edge et l'APN semble meilleur que celui de l'iPhone mais dès que je commence à l'allumer, j'ai envie de fracasser TouchWizz contre un mur...
En ce sens le Pixel a une carte à jouer pour un Android pur, et surtout mis à jour à la sortie d'un nouvel OS. Ça me gonflerait au plus haut point d'attendre de nombreux mois pour avoir Nougat. Déjà que ça me gonfle d'attendre un trimestre quand Apple sort un nouvel iOS (et je trouve intolérable l'annonce de la fonction bokeh sur l'iPhone 7 Plus mais... pas de suite... reporté sine die!!!).



lome_bbrr a dit:


> Sinon, choses dont tu n'as pas parlé et qui pour moi sont très importantes :
> > le 3D Touch. C'est vraiment très agréable une fois que tu l'as bien pris en main.
> > le prix de revente du matos Apple


+1

Bon le 3D Touch est nouveau pour moi venant d'un 6 Plus. Je n'en vois pas encore trop l'intérêt, un peu gadget pour le moment, même si je m'évertue à l'utiliser (tout comme le "dis Siri"), en espérant que ça soit davantage qu'un gadget.

Le prix de revente est un item souvent mis en avant, mais il faut le tempérer un peu.
D'une part même si une cote argus existe (mac2sell), il ne faut pas penser qu'on est assis sur de l'or. J'ai vendu mon 6 Plus 64Go (très bon état) à 430€ (coté 540). Je pense que c'est un prix correct pour moi comme pour l'acheteur. Je n'ai pas non plus fait la fine bouche car honnêtement je n'ai pas croulé sous les demandes (et leboncoincoin est rempli d'annonces), je l'avais pourtant affiché à un bon prix (490€) et les annonces à -500€ n'étaient pas légion. Avec un prix d'achat de 919€ et 23 mois d'usage, ça me fait un coût de 21€/ mois ce que je trouve honnête pour un objet que j'ai en permanence avec moi tous les jours, toute la journée durant (ma voiture me coûte nettement plus et je ne suis pas tous les jours dedans ni encore moins en train de l'utiliser 12h/j).
D'autre part un Android n'a pas une cote nulle. Juste avant mon 6 Plus, j'ai utilisé comme toi le temps d'un été un One Plus 1. Les annonces sont aux alentours de 150€ (je crois que neuf qu'il était juste en dessous de 400€). Tout ça pour dire qu'un Android même 2 ans après et malgré les nombreuses décotes neuves, garde un peu de valeur pécunière.

Petit aparté: j'ai eu toutes les peines du monde à vendre un iPad Pro 12.9'' pourtant presque neuf (3 semaines d'usage) et à un prix hyper agressif (660€ au lieu de 919€)... En parallèle j'ai vendu un vieux MacBook Air presque 300€, je ne comprends pas plus quand on peut avoir pour le même prix un PC récent sous W$10 et sous garantie...

Désormais je vais refaire mes calculs. Comme pour une voiture, je pense qu'il y a des délais meilleurs que d'autres pour renouveler son iPhone. Sans doute tous les ans ou tous les 3 ans, voire même plutôt tous les 4 ans.
Ta formule @lome_bbrr est sans doute la plus futée: revendre quand c'est encore un produit de la gamme, et racheter à la sortie. Je m'étais dit qu'au pire si je n'arrivais pas à revendre mon 6 Plus, je renverrais mon 7 Plus dans les 14j et ferait 1 an de plus avec le 6 Plus.


----------



## Ashram_ (6 Octobre 2016)

ibabar a dit:


> Les 2 types de 01net se font parfois des fights amicaux (l'un est plus pro-Apple et l'autre plus pro-Android/PC):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour ce nouveau retour, plus explicite, et en particulier pour les précisions iCloud et sur le "hack" des célébrités. Je ne savais pas que ça avait été du "bête" phishing à si grande échelle.

Pour le "réceptacle" de mes apps "universelles", paradoxalement tu me dis que l'iPhone n'est peut-être pas un choix forcément pertinent face à Android, mais justement, ce qui devient un argument de plus en plus prédominant pour moi reste l'environnement sécurisé et la non-fragmentation. Si j'adore la liberté d'android, je suis en revanche lâssé de devoir attendre les mises à jour au bon vouloir des constructeurs. Même sur les nexus il y aura de la fragmentation à présent, avec les Nexus d'un côté et les Pixel de l'autre.

Comme tu le dis, si Android permet de sauvegarder chaque app à part, tu n'as aucune solution qui te permette, en cas de changement de téléphone, de tout retrouver à l'identique en quelques minutes. C'est ce que j'adorais sur l'iPhone.

En tout cas tes arguments font mouche.


----------



## Ashram_ (6 Octobre 2016)

ibabar a dit:


> Heu... oui!
> Pas par snobisme mais comme je l'ai expliqué, si l'iPhone ne me servait que de "coquille vide" à remplir avec des apps et services d'ailleurs, je pense que serais un peu un hater basique qui ne comprend pourquoi payer 1000€ quand on peut avoir du matériel à moitié prix (parce que justement dans mon idée à 1000€ on paye plus que du matériel, mais aussi du logiciel, du service, de l'intégration, du SAV, des MàJ réactives et comme tu l'as dit immédiates et pour (presque) tous...etc).
> 
> 
> ...



Tes prix sont loin d'être délirants.

Peut-être que la solution pour moi est de me tourner vers l'occase ou je pourrais avoir Macbook + iPhone pour 1000€, mais c'est souvent la loterie les occases.


----------



## ibabar (6 Octobre 2016)

Ashram_ a dit:


> Le SE me tente bien mais j'ai peur de revenir à un si petit écran. Les autres modèles, à priori je les écarte


Je suis retourné à l'AS hier et j'ai mis sur une table cote a cote (dans le même coloris) le SE, le 7 et le 7 Plus. La différence de taille (form-factor mais aussi, et plus surprenant pour l'écran lui-même) est plus notable entre un 7 et un 7 Plus qu'entre un SE et un 7!
A mon sens la taille idéale est le 4.7'', la prise en main est bonne et l'écran a le mérite d'être un peu plus spacieux (et surtout de meilleure qualité).
Je te suggère la lecture de la timeline de l'iPhone SE: http://www.igen.fr/timeline/iphone-se

Perso, à moins de ne vouloir un petit smartphone pour des raisons de praticité (mais ça semble plus être une crainte pour toi), dans l'optique d'attendre le 8, le meilleur choix serait de chercher une super occase sur un 6S 
A part l'autonomie qui a fait un bond sur le 7 (et qui semble meilleure sur le SE!!), les améliorations de 7 ne te changeront pas la vie (même si elles ne sont pas anecdotiques: stabilisation optique de l'APN, étanchéité, optimisation puissance/ batterie avec l'A10 Fusion, écran P3 vraiment très agréable...etc).
L'APN est tout de même meilleur que celui du 6 et le 3D touch est présent, ainsi que "dis Siri" sans obligation que l'iPhone soit en mode recharge.


----------



## ibabar (6 Octobre 2016)

Ashram_ a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que ça avait été du "bête" phishing à si grande échelle


Désolé pour le HS, mais cette vidéo figure dans mes favoris sur YouTube:







Ashram_ a dit:


> je suis en revanche lâssé de devoir attendre les mises à jour au bon vouloir des constructeurs. Même sur les nexus il y aura de la fragmentation à présent, avec les Nexus d'un côté et les Pixel de l'autre.
> 
> Comme tu le dis, si Android permet de sauvegarder chaque app à part, tu n'as aucune solution qui te permette, en cas de changement de téléphone, de tout retrouver à l'identique en quelques minutes. C'est ce que j'adorais sur l'iPhone


Tu as raison. C'est une vraie force.
Mon père s'est résolu à changer son iPhone 5, après avoir renvoyé un Honor 8 qu'il a eu pendant quelques jours, on est allés chercher un iPhone 7 hier à l'AS.
Transfert OTA via sauvegarde iCloud. Il a juste fallu configuer le Touch ID et Siri, pour le reste il a retrouvé chaque app, chaque contenu et même sa photo de fond d'écran, un jeu d'enfant!!



Ashram_ a dit:


> Peut-être que la solution pour moi est de me tourner vers l'occase ou je pourrais avoir Macbook + iPhone pour 1000€, mais c'est souvent la loterie les occases.


Je n'envisage l'occase qu'avec remise en main propre. Tu peux tester le matériel, voir son état et surtout voir le vendeur, comment il est, discuter avec lui, et en déduire un peu comment il a utilisé son matériel.
Ça ne garantit rien mais ça évite les grosses déconvenues.

J'ai eu l'occasion de faire des affaires vraiment intéressantes en seconde main. Dernièrement un MacBook 12'' acheté il y a 1 mois à 900€. Certes une V1 mais l'achat (et la fabrication) dataient d'avril 2016 (facture à l'appui) et visiblement il n'avait pas été utilisé souvent (10 cycles de recharge batterie). Certes dispo à 1059€ sur le refurb, mais là j'ai encore eu un adaptateur Apple à 25€ en bonus et le refurb, je rappelle que ce n'est pas du neuf non plus (et qu'en plus on n'est pas à l'abri d'une machine ayant eu un problème, certes réparé mais buggé au départ...).

Tout dépend de ce que tu cherches comme MacBook, que ce soit un Air 13" ou un Pro Retina, le tout avec un iPhone 6S, je tablerais plus sur 1200 à 1400€ de budget global.


----------



## Ashram_ (6 Octobre 2016)

ibabar a dit:


> Désolé pour le HS, mais cette vidéo figure dans mes favoris sur YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour le Macbook, je n'ai pas de religion, ce serait vraiment un appareil consultatif (mails, web, netflix, etc), donc je pourrais me contenter de l'entrée de gamme, ce ne sera pas pour faire du traitement vidéo puissant ou autre chose que 2-3 indés sur Steam.

Pour l'iPhone j'avoue être un ayatollah de l'étanchéité, c'est pour moi devenu quasi essentiel tant il pleut par chez moi et que j'aime mater des podcasts dans le bain 

Donc naturellement je devrais me diriger vers le 7 mais pour le coup je trouve l'entrée de gamme trop chère. Le prix de base ne me choque pas, ce sont les 32Go. Ils auraient  dû le faire démarrer à 64Go. Car sans port de carte mémoire, le minimum pour moi est 64Go, je ne regarde même pas les appareils en 32.


----------



## lome_bbrr (6 Octobre 2016)

@ibabar @Ashram_ je reviens sur le point de l'occasion.
En général je prends un android l'été vraiment pour tester les évolutions de l'OS. puis je prends l'iphone dès sa sortie en septembre.
Je prends l'android d'occasion (pas neuf, décote vraiment trop vite. Surtout avant la sortie d'un iphone les ocnstructeurs baissent souvent leurs prix fin aout début septembre. Du moins sur le net avec tout plein de promos).
Sinon ma femme a ce qui me semble être la bonne formule: Elle a toujours une génération de retard et achète toujours de l'occasion.
Donc par exemple elle a encore un 6 en ce moment. on attend en général fin octobre/début novembre (je dis "on" parce que c'est moi qui gère les transactions). Il y a en effet moins de différence. Généralement elle ajoute 100 à 150EUR pour se procurer la génération suivante, dans notre cas le 6S.
Je cherche pour elle toujours un tél avec facture, acheté il y a le moins longtemps possible. Je prends sur LBC ou E B A Y (avec un profil 5* et des échanges mails avec le vendeur même après la vente, ou alors sur PRIC E MIN ISTER (génial ici, si il y a le moindre problème le site gère le litige. J'ai déjà été remboursé car contrefaçon, pour un ipod shuffle il y a quelques années).
Et pour la revente UNIQUEMENT LBC (car pas de commission des sites marchands, on empoche tout).
Ca prend un peu de temps mais le jeu en vaut la chandelle. SURTOUT depuis que les produits sont maintenant garantis 2 ans! (pour une fois je dis merci l'U.E.).
Ca fait 5 ans maintenant qu'on fait ça, et elle ne perd pas grand chose. Cependant de plus en plus d'iphones sont dispo en occaz au fil du temps.Mais ce "business model" ne fonctionne que parce que l'iphone a une image hype et tout le monde accepte de le payer cher, et surtout parce que les prix sont fixes sur 1 an!
En parallelle, quand je regardais les prix du S7 début juillet on le trouvait au mini à 600€ (une promo exceptionnelle FNAC je crois), puis progressivement on arrivait à un peu plus de 500 début septembre. Alors qu'il est sorti en mars ou avril je crois. Et forcément le prix de l'occasion suit le mouvement.
Bon après Samsung c'est spécial, c'est très calqué sur iPhone dans leur marketing prix, et agissent en fonction de l'iPhone (prix baisse avant Septembre), et les Galaxy sont des haut de gamme.
Bref, tout ça pour dire que Apple à la revente c'est quand même top. Quand je crois des Macbook Pro 13', i5, 8Go de ram de fin 2011 à encore 400 à 500EUR ! (et HDD plateau), je crois qu'un PC Windows de 2011 ne se vendrait même pas à ce prix là non?


----------

